
One Kings Lane sold for less than $30M after being valued at $900M - jstreebin
http://www.recode.net/2016/8/23/12588428/one-kings-lane-flash-sales-acquisition-price-bed-bath-beyond
======
abstractbeliefs
I'm quietly hoping that more overvalued companies see huge blowouts on their
purchase/IPO prices. I don't really know why companies are currently valued
for what they are, and this "dishonesty" in the marketplace will cause only
heartbreak for the majority of people in it - for me most notably the
engineers who see their promised stock payouts wiped, even though they should
know better.

------
doug1001
$30M seems not far off the piece-meal value of their physical assets & hard-
dollar equivalents--eg, current inventory, customer lists & purchase
histories, a warehouse-sized collection of studio-grade photography gear, (nor
sure what else).

